# growing swordplants emmersed



## edinjapan (Jan 24, 2005)

I've been going through all the literature and am trying my hand at growing swordplants in an emmersed situation. I have the following species Echinodorus amazonicus, bleheri, cordifolia/radicans/muricatus (Kasselman and Rataj don't agree on the names) and grandiflorus growing in pots filled with a potting soil and peat mixture in tubs outside on my balcony. Temps are now in the mid 24ºC-30ºC range here in Tokyo and I'm hoping they will do well.

The grandiflorus is just short of 1.5 m tall and I've read that they do well in a boggy environment with the largest specimen recorded at 2 m tall. The other plants I'm not sure of as the old leaves have desicated but, there is some new growth coming up.

Anybody else have experiences growing their swordplants emmersed? I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Check here at my other haunt. Lots of members grow emmersed plants like swords and crypts there. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com


----------

